# Bonjour !



## magwych (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi,
New member, just joined. We are living in Framce now, living the dream!
It is time to get a second car and the TT has always been a favourite. There are a few Mk 1s around here, in various states!
Will be pisting questions soon about how to tell if the early recalls have been done. I will do that over 8n the Mk 1 sub forum...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## IainC (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from a fellow newbie


----------

